
Ask HN: What do you do to improve every day? - crcl
I&#x27;ve often heard&#x2F;read that one should aim to improve themselves a little bit each day (e.g. improve by 1%, whatever that means, every day and your progress will compound over time).<p>To those who DO subscribe to this notion, what do you do to improve every day?<p>To those who DO NOT subscribe to this notion, why not?
======
ai_ia
I usually work in terms of Pomodoros which I use as my deep work outlets. I
try to hit as high number as I can get. My personal best is doing 20 pomodoros
in a day which translates to 10 hours of focused work.

P.S: A pomodoro is 30 minute work followed by a short break.

------
charrrzard
I break it down into 3 sections. Physically, mentally, and at work. If I
improve at all of those, even marginally, it's a win for the day.

